# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Chiusura e riapertura partita IVA

## Niccolò

Chiudo nel 2008 una partita iva e nel 2010 ne apro una nuova con lo stesso codice o uno molto simile.
Deve considerarsi come un proseguimento dell'attività? E quindi sono soggetto da subito agli studi di settore? 
Grazie e buon fine settimana

----------


## Patty76

> Chiudo nel 2008 una partita iva e nel 2010 ne apro una nuova con lo stesso codice o uno molto simile.
> Deve considerarsi come un proseguimento dell'attività? E quindi sono soggetto da subito agli studi di settore? 
> Grazie e buon fine settimana

  No....la normativa dice che si considera proseguimento della stessa attività se sono passati meno di 6 mesi dalla chiusura della prima all'apertura della seconda! 
Un anno mi sembra più che sufficiente!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> No....la normativa dice che si considera proseguimento della stessa attività se sono passati meno di 6 mesi dalla chiusura della prima all'apertura della seconda! 
> Un anno mi sembra più che sufficiente!!!

  
Questo è il post migliore che abbia letto  :Smile: ...... o almeno è quello che mi fa più comodo, visto che mi riguarda direttamente  :Big Grin:  
Grazie mille, davvero  :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

direi il migliore senz'altro  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

